# Calling all You Parrot Head Fla Fishermen



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well the year has about played out up here in the Carolina's and I am looking for some advice from you Florida Parrot Heads as to where is the closest and best fishing on the Fla Atlantic Coast that allows 4x4 access within a day travel from Columbia, SC. So I guess geographically, I am talking about St. Augustine and up.:fishing:

Thanks in Advance
Tight Lines


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I got all kinds of info for you, but you gotta explain what the hell a "parrot head" is first...


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I got all kinds of info for you, but you gotta explain what the hell a "parrot head" is first...


a jimmy buffett fan is all i know


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

A Parrothead is a Jimmy Buffett fan,much like the Deadhead is to the Grateful Dead followers.
It's very different from your Georgia, Suwannee River bluegrass.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bcssux said:


> a jimmy buffett fan is all i know


Well, you learn something every day...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

BentHook said:


> A Parrothead is a Jimmy Buffett fan,much like the Deadhead is to the Grateful Dead followers.
> It's very different from your Georgia, Suwannee River bluegrass.



Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i, too, opened this thread thinking it was something about jimmy buffet


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Railroader said:


> I got all kinds of info for you, but you gotta explain what the hell a "parrot head" is first...


Bingo on the Jimmy Buffet thing,,,I just thought that all Fl fishermen were into laid back, sit in the sun and watch the world go by types and wear tropical shirts with big straw hats,,,which is cool by me.

Anyway, would love some info,,,did not mean to offend.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Man I learned something too.


I thought everyone knew what a Parrot Head was. 


4hrs will get you here, but you'll have to go another hour south to get to a FL beach that you can drive on, but that sure is nice.

I'll let all them chime in with your advice.

Columbia.....It's a Capital place to be. Do they still say that? They did when I lived there 10 years ago. (not intended to hijack)


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Back to the original question...depends on what you mean by a "day's drive". I lived in WV before I moved here and Columbia was over half-way to Daytona. Made the whole trip in 13 hours, so you are about 6 hours from Daytona. Actually, Rock Hill was the halfway point. You can drive on the beach here, except at high tide, but I don't recommend it for fishing. Best time to fish here is at night when the swimmers/surfers/tourists are off the beach, but they also chase the cars off at dark too. Plenty of places to park nearby though and walk over to the beach. Same at Flagler Beach and not sure about South of here. If you want to fish here, let me know and I'll get you a parking pass where I live. I'm right next to the beach ramp! In St Augustine, best place used to be Anastasia State Park, which is right on the beach. They have camping also. Can't drive on the beach, but they have great facilities! Do a search for it in Google. Not sure how it's going up there since they did the "beach replenishment" thing.There's lot's a guys North and South of me, so maybe they'll chime in too. Let me know if I can help any more.

(Oh, and by the way, I AM a Parrot Head)

(P.S. Don't listen to Railroader...he has to show his Green Card to cross the border into Florida)


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

There are lots of places to drive on the beach in Florida WAY before you enter the 1970's time warp and arrive in Daytona. Two hours north of Daytona you'll find:

The most northern place to drive on the beach in NE Florida is the end of Sadler Road, on Amelia Island. You can come down the ramp and drive 15 feet north, and about 80 yards south before you hit the "No Vehicles Beyond This Point" signs. No beach to drive on at high tide.










Go four or five miles south, and you can drive on the beach at Peter's Point for about 3/4 of a mile.

Go six or seven miles farther south, and you can drive on the beach at Amelia Island State Park (no access at high tide). 

Cross the bridge leaving Amelia Island, and you can drive on the beach at Huguenot State Park, a few miles south of Nassau Sound.

I wouldn't want to guarantee Florida's "best fishing" at any or all of the above.

Barty can get you on the beach from Huguenot to St. Augustine, it's out of my neighborhood.

Waycross doesn't have Parrot Heads. They have Possum Heads. Every seen a Waycross Chiwawa?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> There are lots of places to drive on the beach in Florida WAY before you enter the 1970's time warp and arrive in Daytona.


Hey...just because I wear a leisure suit when I'm fishing and a disco ball for a float doesn't mean I'm stuck in the 70's. Besides, the BeeGees are some of the best Australian shark fishermen there are!!!


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

When do you plan on coming down,Dec or Jan?
The north side of the inlet in St Augustine is Vilano Beach.You can drive to the north of the entrance but it is a shell beach and many get stuck.South of the entrance is good to go and goes a couple hundred yards to the small set of jetties.From there you can drive around to the inlet which ends in about a 1/4 mile.
St Augustine Beach is hard packed sand and flat, you can drive quite a few miles on this beach.
Just to the south of St Auggie is Mantanzas Inlet.It's probaly 10 miles south of St Auggie beach.It starts out flat but a lot of the fishing is done right at the point area of the inlet. At high tide you may have to wait two hours before you can get back out.
If fishing is really slow you can go to South Ponte Vedra Beach and watch the house fall into the ocean.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fireline, you did not offend, I was just pickin' at you. I used to live at Shaw AFB, 20 ago, and LOVED the gals in Columbia.. That was ONE COOL TOWN. I've wasted away in Margaritaville a few times myself, but did not know about parrotheads...

Since my "friends" have given the info I was going to tell you, and slammed hell outta me in the process, I'll go pet my 'possum, now... opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think you can offend a Floridian calling him a parrothead. I've been one since the cradle. But I find it harder to enjoy his music come tourist time when every place blares his music to amuse the touristas.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Laid back is not the word I'd use to describe Florida Fisher people, when it comes to fishin'. More like FOCUSED and INTENSE.



Fireline20 said:


> Bingo on the Jimmy Buffet thing,,,I just thought that all Fl fishermen were into laid back, sit in the sun and watch the world go by types and wear tropical shirts with big straw hats,,,which is cool by me.
> 
> Anyway, would love some info,,,did not mean to offend.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*White Sportcoats and Pink Crustaceans*

Thanks for all the info and I appreciate the humor too,,,(Waycross Chihuahua,,,lol). We have those in SC and some people call them "Lunch"

Anyway, someone send Railroader a Parrot Head Flag or at least a CD of Buffets "Highway A1A" or "White Sport Coat and a Pink Crustacean":beer:


----------

